# Restarting my Mason Bogie Project



## kiwimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi every body; I am back
I have been recently looking at the masterclass project on the Mason Bogie and reviewing what I have done; I done quite a lot to it before being sidelined for other projects.
What put me off was building the chassis, but now I believe I have the skills and will now do the DIY Chassis in Stryene or mybe brass.
I know I should have done is ordered the 6 wheel tender truck when it first came out but as you know; I am a man and I will do it tomorrow.
Anyway I have contacted Doug Bronson and he has now non in stock and will only run 10 if he has orders for them.
So is anyone out there would like one, this could be your last chance,please let me know or if any one has no use for theirs can I please buy it?
Michael


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

How many orders does he need to do a run? I'm interestedi in two.

Chuck


----------



## kiwimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Chuck
he will only do a rerun if he gets a request for a batch order for 10 or more.
so thats 3 so far.
Michael


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Are you aware that there is a set of plans to do the truck in styreen? Also you might try calling Barry from BBT, If I recall right he had some rear trucks cast to go with his chassies, worth a try.

Chuck


----------



## mgast (Feb 28, 2012)

How much are the frames? 
I might be interested in 1


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm interested in 2 frames as well


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just talked with Doug and everybody that want trucks, needs to send him a e-mail 
When he gets commitments for 10, He will cut them out. 
I going to take 1 as well. 

Doug's e-mail is [email protected] 

Thanks 
Rodney


----------



## kiwimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for that Rodney; I have emailed Doug and have ordered two, best to have a spare. 
we proberly have at least 7 now but there might be a few more that haven't posted here. 
Michael


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Folks. 
Doug Bronson here from BTAM. 
As most know, all of the Master Class kits are being discontinued. I feel that enough time has elapsed that it is time to draw them to an end. 
However, as stated by others on this forum, I'll do special runs of any of the kits if I have at least 10 firm orders. 

If you are interested in receiving one or more Mason Bogie Tender Truck kit/s, cut out of styrene, You need to contact me via E-Mail at: 
[email protected] 

Once I have 10 firm orders, I'll get them cut and packaged. Then I'll contact you about payment. 
After your payment is received, the kit/s will be ship. 

As far as a time line, once I have 10 firm commitments, it will only take about a week to cut and get ready for shipment. 

So once again, if you are interested in one or more Mason Bogie Tender Truck kit, contact me at: 
[email protected] 

Talk to you soon. 
Doug Bronson


----------



## kiwimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

I placed an order with HARTLAND LOCOMOTIVE WORKS for the recommended package for the driving wheels, motor and gearbox and all the small bits that are needed and it arrived last week so I can now move on with that part of the project. That is going to be an very interesting as I haven't built an engine chassis before. 
I have scratch built or bashed a number of locomotives; but mainly used LGB Chassis. But then I wouldn't have gone into scratch building at all if it wasn't for David Flecthers Mason Bogie master class. 

I understand we two or three orders short to rerun the Mason Bogie Tender truck Kit; so if you sitting on the fence this could be your last chance as it could be very difficult to find enough orders to do another run. If you are interested contact Doug Bronson [email protected] as post above. 

Michael


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I just placed an order for 2 kits, I may go 3 kits if we need one more to make 10 orders.

Anyone else interested??

Chuckger


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,
Just an update on the Mason Bogie tender truck count.

As of today (03 Apr 12) we have 6 confirmed orders (7 if Chuck buys 3).
We need to at least hit 8 for me to make the run.

If you are wanting one of these kits, please do the others a favor, and get on the list.

Otherwise , the run won't happen.

To reserve a kit, contact me at:

[email protected]

Thanks
Doug Bronson


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Michael.

I built a chassis for my last Mason Bogie which is a 2 8 6 the big one! the chassis is basically an extension of the 2 8 6 and I made it ofu of styrene with some brass bushes for the axles to run in the motor sits in the same sort of location (center being vertical between axles 2 & 3 as the 2 6 6.

I presume that you have the PDF's for a DIY Chassis if not I can send them. There was a laser cut chassis available from Harald Brosch in Germay, (the design and the first sets were by David Fletcher).

Here are a couple of photos of the chassis I made for information -




















The sides are 3 layers: 2 inner layers of 2mm and the outer layer with the holes in it is 1mm. glue them lightly together to drill the holes for the axles, the separate them. Check them when assembling with 6" nails for squareness. 


The coupling rods are brass tube with more brass tube overlays.


----------



## kiwimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Peter good to hear from you 
I entend to build the motor bogie chassis simlar to yours. I not sure if I have the same PDF's for the diy chassis so would appricate a copy of yours. 
I did Send an email to Harald Brosch in Germay for a laser cut chassis but got no reply; I find the quite common when trying to purchase items from Germany. 
I do have the laser cut conecting rods and valve gear so I do have that problem solved; I do like the way you done your coupling rods using the Square tube, there is a modeler down here using a simlar method to make chopper couplings. 
Michael


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

I will take two more. My grandson decided mine needed to fly. I thing a spare is a good thing.

George from northern Indiana


----------



## Rick52722 (Jan 10, 2013)

For any interested in the Mason Bogie Trucks I will be having a batch made. Let me know in the next week to see if I need more. I don't know the cost yet but this may be the last chance!!!!!! Rick52722


----------



## Rick52722 (Jan 10, 2013)

Does any one have a metal chasis they are not going to use, I am interested. I may be interested in a part built with all drawings and PDF/DCXs that are no longer of any use.


----------

